# Q about Tour de Tuscon



## samh (May 5, 2004)

This is a very far drive so what does this century have that others (closer) do not? I heard you have to wait overnight to save your spot. How hot is the ride and is there a lot of puncture causing debris?


----------



## kevhogaz (Jul 28, 2007)

I'd ask over in the AZ forum. There's a few guys here, that've done it for years.


----------



## gobes (Sep 12, 2006)

One thing that makes the tour de tucson way better than most centuries is that there are police officers controlling traffic so that you don't have to stop at signals.
I've never gone when it was really hot. The times that I've gone it has started off quite cold and then warmed up to a nice temperature.
If you're not in the platinum group and you want to start close to the front then you do have to arrive early (not overnight).
I have not punctured on the ride so I'd say that no, there is not a lot of puncture causing debris.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2007)

Rest stops every ten miles
Full use of a lane for most of the course
Cops at every intersection so virtually no cops
4500 riders in a mass start event
Pancake breakfast around mile 60 (never stopped tho)
Chip timing
Best century I've ever done.


----------



## Tumbleweed (Jun 6, 2005)

Agree that it's an enjoyable century. Couple hike-a-bikes; controlled intersections; great support; fantastic finish area and post-ride fiesta. My memories from a few years ago.
Remember you're in desert so keep hydrated. Also, Hotel Congress is a great place to stay, but be sure it's a garden room and not over the club. And do not forget Barrio Brewery.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

One of the best organized rides I have attended over the years. The one thing I didn't like was the hike a bike across the river bed. If I ever do this again I will change pedals and wear MTB shoes for it to make this transition easier.


----------



## dysfunction (Apr 2, 2010)

rward325 said:


> One of the best organized rides I have attended over the years. The one thing I didn't like was the hike a bike across the river bed. If I ever do this again I will change pedals and wear MTB shoes for it to make this transition easier.


This is true. Makes me question my speedplays every time I stand there kicking the curb to clear them out after the HAB. It is tradition though.


----------



## jayteepee (Jun 11, 2011)

It's definitely the most well organized century I've ever ridden. The traffic control is awesome. I've done it twice so far, and am planning to ride it again this year. 

As dysfunction mentioned, Speedplay Zeros or X series are probably not the best choice when doing this ride. I used Frogs the second time I rode it which eliminated a lot of frustration.

The first time I did it, I was really obsessed with my finish time, and since they only look at "gun time" I wanted to be as close as I could to the start line. I got there at 3 am and I couldn't believe the number of people that were already lined up. 

It's pretty damn chilly at that early hour, but by the finish, the temps were in the 80's. Didn't have any issues with punctures, but then I'm extremely lucky in this regard, in that I've *never* had a flat on any organized century, or double century. Of course now that I've said that, I've probably jinxed myself for the upcoming Portland Century.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 21, 2007)

The portages across the washes only add to the mystique of the ride. The speedplay blockage does stink though...


----------

